# should I...



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

get a betta, i have an opline gourami, blue gourami, 2 zebra danios, an emerald catfish, a pictus cat, and a red tailed shark, i no the danios might be killed and one of my emerald catfish were already killed, so should i get a betta in that tank (20G tank)


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't think you should.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i dont think so either. but i do think you should get rid of the pictus, a 20g is way too small for it.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Besides overstocking and stuff... it can get a bit roughly with the gouramies... well not all the time but that's likely to occur.


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

my betta killed 1 of my gouramis


----------



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

i mean a female batta and im gettin rid uv the RTBS and most likely the pictus


----------

